# WHAT ARE THE UGLIEST KNOCK OFFS



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

The bowtie shaped KO's are nasty
The diamond ones that look like the thing you make orange juice with are nasty too.
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh I almost forgot them ugly ass 3 wing ones that had the slots cut in them. They remind me of criss cut french fries. :0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Swept and finned...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I want a set of 3 bar K/O's that look like they have 2 Eagle talons per bar.............

luxor, 4 bar fluted an slotted , real wires & crowns 4 bars , la wires 3 bar claws, are butt ass ugly.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WHO REMEMBERS THEM UGLY ASS BOLT ON CAPS THAT HAD A REAL FUCKIN EAGLE FOR A SPINNER :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

pics


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 04:01 AM~6851885
> *The bowtie shaped KO's are nasty
> The diamond ones that look like the thing you make orange juice with are nasty too.
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2

FOR BOTH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 29 2006, 04:48 AM~6852022
> *X2
> 
> FOR BOTH
> *



I aint even gonna lie. I think the 'Dayton 25th Anniversary LowRider' KO's are gross. Thats just me though.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 06:24 AM~6852049
> *I aint even gonna lie. I think the 'Dayton 25th Anniversary LowRider' KO's are gross. Thats just me though.
> *


Me to thats why I sold them. 

I like 2 bar swept with no fins.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Dec 29 2006, 06:17 AM~6852098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah They might be worth money someday but they just look funny to me.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 01:01 AM~6851885
> *The bowtie shaped KO's are nasty
> The diamond ones that look like the thing you make orange juice with are nasty too.
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



Those diamond joints look terrible..........I like my zenith kos


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

anything that is'nt 2 way straight bar or real zenith k\os is garbage.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Dec 29 2006, 03:05 AM~6851894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



them shits are disgusting


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 29 2006, 04:04 AM~6851892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASK MULLET MAN CHUCK HES KNOWz!!


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

these aren't knock-offs but i think they're worth mentioning...those bowtie knock-offs are fugly also...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 29 2006, 03:27 AM~6851990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

i hate all tittie spinners. i think they look so fucken stupid :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Dec 29 2006, 07:26 PM~6857578
> *i hate all tittie spinners. i think they look so fucken stupid  :uh:
> *



I like titties. :biggrin: Just not spinners :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 29 2006, 04:50 PM~6856157
> *I forgot all about those! LOL! weren't they an actual big ass eagle that bolted on as cap? ugly ass shit..that has to be the worst of them all.
> X2
> *


x3


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Any diamond faceted spinners suck.

I really don't like ANY spinners without wings except for the basic hex nuts. 

Not really big on any 3 winged that aren't smooth either.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so damn you guys only like two bar ko's I know some are ugly but there are other nice ones besides just those.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

player had some horrid looking ones, back in the lete 90's


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Dec 30 2006, 08:07 AM~6861671
> *so damn you guys only like two bar ko's I know some are ugly but there are other nice ones besides just those.
> *


i like the three bar swept, two bar swept and the hex


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 30 2006, 12:48 PM~6862723
> *player had some horrid looking ones, back in the lete 90's
> *



remember those 'Sinister' ugly fuckers :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Dec 30 2006, 03:12 PM~6863464
> *i like the three bar swept, two bar swept and the hex
> *


I preferr a hex a two bar is nice and I like some of the bullet knock offs


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

THAT GAY DIAMOND HEX NUT THAT HAD OUT THAT LOOK LIKE GLASS OR A CHEAP SET OF CRYSTAL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 31 2006, 09:41 AM~6869293
> *THAT  GAY DIAMOND HEX NUT THAT HAD OUT THAT LOOK LIKE  GLASS OR A CHEAP SET OF  CRYSTAL
> *


I'll agree with that and then they have this rainbow look to them in the color I hate that and I don't like rainbow flake or whatever the fuck it's called that is a big no no to me also sorry off topic but had to throw it in.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i fucking hate all styles of bullet ko's :barf:


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Dec 31 2006, 08:41 AM~6869293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree and it seems like those are the most common ones :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

What about the sinister knockoff?








:barf:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ONLY ZEINITH or Dayton STYLE 2 prongs, oh i liked the shark fin version too, 10-angle bullets( the ones that come to a really sharp point), and hex nuts! I hate 3 prongs


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 31 2006, 01:53 PM~6871036
> *ONLY ZEINITH or Dayton STYLE  2 prongs, oh i liked the shark fin version too :biggrin: , 10-angle bullets( the ones that come to a really sharp point), and hex nuts! I hate 3 prongs
> *


X2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ONE OF MY FAVORITE K.O'S








*DAYTON K.O'S* :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I am againt bullets and zenith style two bar straight.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 04:27 AM~6851990
> *WHO REMEMBERS THEM UGLY ASS BOLT ON CAPS THAT HAD A REAL FUCKIN  EAGLE FOR A SPINNER :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


yeah  i wanted bowtie KOs but im still on 2 bar


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Dec 31 2006, 03:46 PM~6870985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2007, 10:14 AM~6889884
> *haha repost  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

remember them mcleans bolt ons, where the spinner was smaller than the cap. ewwwww

3 bar straights are gross too


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 5 2007, 09:47 AM~6909369
> *remember them mcleans bolt ons, where the spinner was smaller than the cap.  ewwwww
> 
> 3 bar straights are gross too
> *



I try to forget all bolt ons lol.


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

i think i remember sinister wires had a fugly-ass spinners


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 31 2006, 03:46 PM~6870985
> *What about the sinister knockoff?
> 
> 
> ...



shit, those are them :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2007, 11:04 AM~6919045
> *I try to forget all bolt ons lol.
> *


I would take a Tru Spoke over any sorry ass Dayton. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 19 2008, 06:30 PM~9735993
> *I would take a Tru Spoke over any sorry ass Dayton. :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 31 2006, 02:46 PM~6870985
> *What about the sinister knockoff?
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 19 2008, 07:30 PM~9735993
> *I would take a Tru Spoke over any sorry ass Dayton. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 31 2006, 04:46 PM~6870985
> *What about the sinister knockoff?
> 
> 
> ...


thats some james bond shit right there.............................i like 2 prong straight bar smooth,and hex smooth


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 19 2008, 07:30 PM~9735993
> *I would take a Tru Spoke over any sorry ass Dayton. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like my hex bullet knockoffs,but i like the smooth ones too,

other than that i would only want a simple straight 2 bar


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 12:03 PM~6852165
> *yeah They might be worth money someday but they just look funny to me.
> *


yeah them about ass ugly of a knockoff you can get but the engravings on them dishes is badass i would just change the knockoff


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

i hate them hex knockoffs


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 19 2008, 08:30 PM~9735993
> *I would take a Tru Spoke over any sorry ass Dayton. :biggrin:
> *


X2 and I like D's :0


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

this reminds me off all the old wire wheel ads in LRM from the late 90s.....all the fucked up shit there used to be


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 6 2007, 10:04 AM~6919045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THE BEST KNOCK OFF EVER MADE!!!!!*


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 05:27 AM~6851990
> *WHO REMEMBERS THEM UGLY ASS BOLT ON CAPS THAT HAD A REAL FUCKIN  EAGLE FOR A SPINNER :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Theres a rim shop here in town that still has a couple sets of those brand new, I seen them the other day.

I used to have a set of gold ones back in the early 90s, lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 31 2006, 03:46 PM~6870985
> *What about the sinister knockoff?
> 
> 
> ...


Those are pretty bad :uh: 

I like 2 bar swept with or without chips, then diamond, and then hex. I really don't care for the 2 bar straight, any kind of 3 bar, or the light up knockoffs.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Them dome and diamond KO's are ugly as fuck. And the "bullet" ones from L.A. Wire were ugly too. :barf:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 24 2008, 08:45 PM~9773928
> *Them dome and diamond KO's are ugly as fuck.  And the "bullet" ones from L.A. Wire were ugly too.  :barf:
> *


fool you crazy dome knockoffs are tight as hell i really like the bullet ones l.a wire had i think those were them on the training day monte carlo. :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 31 2006, 01:38 PM~6870499
> *i fucking hate all styles of bullet ko's :barf:
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 23 2008, 08:41 PM~9767299
> *THE BEST KNOCK OFF EVER MADE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YES!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 05:27 AM~6851990
> *WHO REMEMBERS THEM UGLY ASS BOLT ON CAPS THAT HAD A REAL FUCKIN  EAGLE FOR A SPINNER :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *




I had some of those bolt on Mondera's with the eagle talons, I thought they were cool, but that was in the 90's :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 26 2008, 06:51 AM~9787993
> *I had some of those bolt on Mondera's with the eagle talons, I thought they were cool, but that was in the 90's  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

old ass topic.....but these 2 gotta be the fugliest ones Ive ever seen... :barf: fuck were they thinkin' when they made these..


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 12 2010, 08:12 AM~18024023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oooo shit put those spinners on some fwd spokes and you got a medieval chariot.

and i hate bullets and those smooth ones with the little knotches :thumbsdown:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jul 12 2010, 11:12 AM~18024023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night glow


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 12 2010, 10:28 AM~18024566
> *old ass topic.....but these 2 gotta be the fugliest ones Ive ever seen... :barf: fuck were they thinkin' when they made these..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18029989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18029989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those called FAGEL :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 06:03 AM~6852165
> *yeah They might be worth money someday but they just look funny to me.
> *


you have any of those lowrider knockoffs???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jul 12 2010, 09:10 PM~18030219
> *you have any of those lowrider knockoffs???
> *


man I dont, I would have slanged them hoes if I did. I bet they are hard as fuck to get these days


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 08:12 PM~18030249
> *man I dont, I would have slanged them hoes if I did. I bet they are hard as fuck to get these days
> *


yeah.. i know someone who needs one... :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 08:07 PM~18030184
> *what are those called ***-EL :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 02:01 AM~6851885
> *The bowtie shaped KO's are nasty
> The diamond ones that look like the thing you make orange juice with are nasty too.
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



yo skim kinda off topic but the 61 LOOKS REDICULIOUS real nice work that impala gave yard and restoration is an amazing place with some amazing people that are dedicated to it look sweet bro itll all pay of in the end we got another 61 being born over here on GT too :0 you keeping it that mint color?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18029989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kinda diggin em, just cuz it's something different..








and it's a C not a G.. :uh:


----------



## cali swanger (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18029989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they shouldnt call em facel vega... they should call em val es verga. lol


----------



## chale1904 (May 26, 2010)

facel vega = dick face in French :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18029989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chicka chicka yeah check out these check out these


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 13 2010, 11:49 PM~18037817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit was ugly. :uh:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

X2 :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 13 2010, 04:49 PM~18037817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get em off w/o f_ckin up yer hammer??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS+Jul 13 2010, 05:49 PM~18037817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit' id rock em fuckin 90's shit bro

Get them shit's off w/ 
" the tool"


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 02:04 AM~6851892
> *oh I almost forgot them ugly ass 3 wing ones that had the slots cut in them. They remind me of criss cut french fries.  :0
> *


babygirl aint going to like that comment....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 14 2010, 06:33 PM~18047720
> *babygirl aint going to like that comment....
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 14 2010, 01:27 AM~18042866
> *
> Get them shit's off w/
> " the tool"
> *


i wonder what kinda contraption that musta looked like


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 07:37 PM~18047757
> *i wonder what kinda contraption that musta looked like
> *


Like this but only w/ 3 rubber coated ends.There was a cat on here that goes by THEONE that was making and selling them


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 31 2006, 10:41 AM~6869293
> *THAT  GAY DIAMOND HEX NUT THAT HAD OUT THAT LOOK LIKE  GLASS OR A CHEAP SET OF  CRYSTAL
> *


aha he said a cheap set of crystal


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 13 2010, 08:38 AM~18033375
> *I'm kinda diggin em, just cuz it's something different..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sip the cup with the pinky out my friend :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

yall need to quit hatin on these spinners. these will all be throwbacks in the future and everybody will have them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 14 2010, 07:55 PM~18048352
> *yall need to quit hatin  on these spinners. these will all be throwbacks in the future and everybody will have them
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 14 2010, 08:33 PM~18047720
> *babygirl aint going to like that comment....
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2010, 07:11 PM~18048480
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Why do people make it a point to say everything they dont have is GAY? 

I mean, I do the same thing, but based on the fact that said item are indeed gay,not just because I nor anyone around me has them.

I like most spinners, except the 3 wingers.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 25 2008, 12:53 AM~9779208
> *fool you crazy dome knockoffs are tight as hell i really like the bullet ones l.a wire had i think those were them on the training day monte carlo. :uh:
> *


I dont get why everyone hates on the diamond hex k/o's. they must be used to seeing the gay styles. 

there's at least half a dozen hex bullets made with 3 different angle counts.. some of them look TIGHT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 13 2010, 04:49 PM~18037817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda like em


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18054810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks lowrider rat rod licious


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18054810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want those chips


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 14 2010, 06:55 PM~18048352
> *yall need to quit hatin  on these spinners. these will all be throwbacks in the future and everybody will have them
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 14 2010, 06:55 PM~18048352
> *yall need to quit hatin  on these spinners. these will all be throwbacks in the future and everybody will have them
> *


:wow: :uh:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 14 2010, 07:55 PM~18048352
> *yall need to quit hatin  on these spinners. these will all be throwbacks in the future and everybody will have them
> *


you should prey for all of us that doesnt happen :angel:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

I was told my knockoffs were sum ugly muthafuckas! Wut u think?


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Jul 19 2010, 12:45 PM~18083253
> *I was told my knockoffs were sum ugly muthafuckas! Wut u think?
> 
> 
> ...


Im trying to find a new set of these. I got a set of three wing flutted, some like them others dont but hell they say Dayton on em


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I got a pic of a KO that looks like a pineapple!! Cant get it to post tho!! 



Edit: Aha!! :boink:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Jul 19 2010, 02:45 PM~18083253
> *I was told my knockoffs were sum ugly muthafuckas! Wut u think?
> 
> 
> ...


i had a set of those on some LA wire bolt ons i bought at the tint shop back in 96


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here they are!!!














There was a guy in my home town back in the 90s that had these Lexor spinners. They were all gold direct bolts, lol. Funny now, but peeps thought they were the shitz in the 90s


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 15 2010, 01:39 PM~18054810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Now those eagle knockoff are ugly!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Dec 29 2006, 02:03 PM~6854225
> *anything that is'nt 2 way straight bar or real zenith k\os is garbage.
> *


Real Talk


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 04:01 AM~6851885
> *The bowtie shaped KO's are nasty
> 
> *


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Aug 4 2010, 08:15 PM~18230980
> *Here they are!!!
> 
> 
> ...



i know someone here in wichita thats got them lol the funny thing is i told him they was ugly an he went an put some 17s on an his car still looks gay cause the rear are deep dish an the front are stnd lol


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hardcore76caprice_@Jul 19 2010, 03:00 PM~18083411
> *Im trying to find a new set of these. I got a set of three wing flutted, some like them others dont but hell they say Dayton on em
> *


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 31 2006, 12:41 AM~6866727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























Sold them knock offs to some homeboy in NY. :0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Hands down, I have to say any style bullets are the fugliest.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Aug 17 2010, 03:27 PM~18333980
> *Hands down, I have to say any style bullets are the fugliest.
> *


Agreed


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Aug 17 2010, 04:24 PM~18333956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEN I SOLD THEM TO SOME DUDE IN GERMANY :wow:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 17 2010, 05:59 PM~18335308
> *THEN I SOLD THEM TO SOME DUDE IN GERMANY :wow:
> *


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

How about the crown wires four bar :0 :0 :0 :barf:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Dec 29 2006, 11:03 AM~6854225
> *anything that is'nt 2 way straight bar or real zenith k\os is garbage.
> *



totally agree Zenith are the best you can never go wrong or ugly with Z's


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

i think the 2 straight knock off look gay and simple


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> Damn did one of the spinners fall off and eat up that tire???? :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Aug 17 2010, 02:11 PM~18333854
> *i know someone here in wichita thats got them lol the funny thing is i told him they was ugly an he went an put some 17s on an his car still looks gay cause the rear are deep dish an the front are stnd lol
> *


it's not your ride so who cares thats not cool to go up to someone and notably point out something you don't like, Unless they said something about your ride first :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> > Damn did one of the spinners fall off and eat up that tire???? :0 :0
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Jul 19 2010, 12:45 PM~18083253
> *I was told my knockoffs were sum ugly muthafuckas! Wut u think?
> 
> 
> ...


I HAPPEN TO LIKE THESE , I LIKE THE SMOOTH SHARK FINS ALSO , THOSE GOLD CENTER SINITERS LOOK TIGHT WITH THOSE SPOKES , KNOCK OFF'S ARE SUPER UGLY THOUGH...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Aug 17 2010, 11:41 PM~18339604
> *How about the crown wires four bar  :0  :0  :0  :barf:
> *


pics? i kinda remember them


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Anyone remember the bullets that player used to make? They look like homycombs... i'll post up pics later on after work. unless someone knows what im talking about.. :happysad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Jul 19 2010, 01:45 PM~18083253
> *I was told my knockoffs were sum ugly muthafuckas! Wut u think?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I don't know why you'd wanna keep em... I'll take em off yer hands for $25 shipped. :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 23 2008, 08:41 PM~9767299
> *THE BEST KNOCK OFF EVER MADE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...












this is a close 2nd..lovin these.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 23 2010, 08:21 PM~19148151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice. Mr. Impala's


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 23 2010, 09:27 AM~19142347
> *Yes, I don't know why you'd wanna keep em... I'll take em off yer hands for $25 shipped. :cheesy:
> *


I HAVE THREE TWO LEFT ONE RIGHT IF INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 23 2008, 07:41 PM~9767299
> *THE BEST KNOCK OFF EVER MADE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Not really :nono: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 15 2010, 01:39 PM~18054810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for this set of wire wheel?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Aug 17 2010, 01:11 PM~18333854
> *i know someone here in wichita thats got them lol the funny thing is i told him they was ugly an he went an put some 17s on an his car still looks gay cause the rear are deep dish an the front are stnd lol
> *


find out how $much he will take for them :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 24 2010, 01:10 PM~19153046
> *How much for this set of wire wheel?
> *


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2010, 11:46 AM~19161671
> *:0
> *


damn kids.. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 13 2010, 04:49 PM~18037817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i used to have those


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> > :0
> 
> 
> Now that's an ol' school spinner right there :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 23 2008, 06:41 PM~9767299
> *THE BEST KNOCK OFF EVER MADE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


they need to make some that fit on K/O's


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 26 2010, 04:20 AM~19165763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2010, 10:53 AM~19141614
> *pics? i kinda remember them
> *


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 13 2010, 05:49 PM~18037817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they do look wierd but i dont think they are ugly....i guess its just my opinion :squint:
i dont think these are ugly either


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> > :0 :uh: :wow:
> > :barf: :wow:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> > :0
> 
> 
> 
> woW,thats looks like me with **** 4 BAG JOE's Sister the other day. :boink:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 26 2010, 10:25 PM~19172779
> *woW,thats looks like me with **** 4 BAG JOE's Sister the other day.  :boink:
> *


thanks to the homie from layitlow :biggrin: 








keep talking :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 26 2010, 10:26 PM~19172235
> *they do look wierd but i dont think they are ugly....i guess its just my opinion :squint:
> i dont think these are ugly either
> *


ORANGE JUICE MAKERS


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2010, 01:47 AM~19177437
> *ORANGE JUICE MAKERS
> *


Word.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> >


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 26 2010, 10:26 PM~19172235
> *they do look wierd but i dont think they are ugly....i guess its just my opinion :squint:
> i dont think these are ugly either
> *


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WIRE-WHEEL-...=item255dcb4e59


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 27 2010, 07:05 PM~19177557
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WIRE-WHEEL-...=item255dcb4e59
> *


WTF WE HAVE A WINNER


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 06:08 PM~19177575
> *WTF WE HAVE A WINNER
> 
> 
> ...


They look like something the Ninja Turtles would have in there arsenal!!!


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 08:04 PM~19177555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 07:47 PM~19177437
> *ORANGE JUICE MAKERS
> *


just bcuz they look like orange juice makers dont mean there ugly  ...the 2ear k/o's look like meatwad and that dont make em ugly  :0


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 08:08 PM~19177575
> *WTF WE HAVE A WINNER
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 27 2010, 08:13 PM~19177989
> *just bcuz they look like orange juice makers dont mean there ugly  ...the 2ear k/o's look like meatwad and that dont make em ugly  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 27 2010, 07:05 PM~19177557
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WIRE-WHEEL-...=item255dcb4e59
> *


Ah, you beat me to it! I just seen them on Ebay... :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 28 2010, 05:35 AM~19180877
> *Ah, you beat me to it! I just seen them on Ebay... :wow:
> *


Skip to main contenteBay HomeBuySellMy eBayCommunityHelp Sign out

Enter your search keywordSelect a category for searchAll of eBay MotorsCars & TrucksParts & AccessoriesMotorcyclesPowersportsBoatsOther Vehicles-----------------------------------All eBay CategoriesAdvanced Search
Cars & Trucks Parts & Accessories Motorcycles Powersports Boats Other Vehicles 

Back to item description 


Make your best offer for this item Help about Making a best offer - opens in a new window or tab 
Item title WIRE WHEEL SPINNER CENTER CAPS SET EAGLE LOGO GOLD - opens in a new window or tab 

Seller: palafox_lalo( 1169) 

Buy It Now price: US $239.99 

Best offer price is for the item(s) only. 




Make your best offer stand out by setting a price that is fair for you and the seller. What is best offer? - opens in a new window or tabRemember, your best offer price does not include shipping fees. This offer will only be valid for 48 hours. 
Buy It Now price: US $239.99 
Your offer price: US $ 
Shipping and handling: US $15.50 -- Standard Shipping.
(estimated shipping per item) 
Message to seller: Add your noteHide your note 
Only use this section if you plan to add clear and detailed contract terms to your offer. If you have questions about the item, you should ask seller a question - opens in a new window or tab 

*nobody uses bolt on wheels anymore* 
215 characters left. HTML cannot be displayed. 

Review offer|Cancel


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigpops915_@Nov 28 2010, 02:38 AM~19177763
> *They look like something the Ninja Turtles would have in there arsenal!!!
> *


X2! :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 28 2010, 12:29 PM~19182225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Oh NO HE DIDN'T!! Just spin that spinner!! :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
reminds me of the kids around here that would get out of their car to spin their hubcaps...


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 12 2010, 10:12 AM~18024023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are only ugly cause they got to much gold going on








:thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2006, 02:01 AM~6851885
> *The bowtie shaped KO's are nasty
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


i like them :happysad:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigpops915_@Nov 27 2010, 06:38 PM~19177763
> *They look like something the Ninja Turtles would have in there arsenal!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2010, 11:15 PM~18380322
> *it's not your ride so who cares thats not cool to go up to someone and notably point out something you don't like, Unless they said something about your ride first :biggrin:
> *



lol it was my homie. we always talk shit about each other ride's but one day i seen him put them on his monte. so i had too give him some shit. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpops915_@Nov 27 2010, 09:38 PM~19177763
> *They look like something the Ninja Turtles would have in there arsenal!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 28 2010, 01:29 PM~19182225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I would roll those just to see the look on people faces :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 28 2010, 02:29 PM~19182225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol i know who has those ugly ass spinners. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> those are only ugly cause they got to much gold going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

yep them finned knock -offs are super UGLY. :thumbsdown:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 05:04 PM~19177555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fo real :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 29 2006, 03:01 AM~6851885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

the asian MUFFIN


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 26 2010, 10:25 PM~19172779
> *woW,thats looks like me with **** 4 BAG JOE's Sister the other day.  :boink:
> *


We've seen your purple Scion with the zebra print, and your gay photobucket pics in Off Topic. There's no coming back back from that...... :wow:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 2 2010, 04:46 PM~19221276
> *We've seen your purple Scion with the zebra print, and your gay photobucket pics in Off Topic. There's no coming back back from that......  :wow:
> *


true story


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 27 2010, 06:13 PM~19177989
> *http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5636/danc...daquateenhu.jpg[/img][/url] :0
> *


that lil meay balls funny :cheesy:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Dec 2 2010, 04:10 PM~19221443
> *true story
> *


 :h5:


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

how about the cercastent ones


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL CAR CLUB_@Dec 2 2010, 09:09 PM~19223323
> *how about the cercastent ones
> 
> 
> ...


you mean circus tent? :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 2 2010, 11:07 PM~19224574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like one of them mini nerf footballs lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> how about the cercastent ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 2 2010, 11:07 PM~19224574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is dangerous. :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> the asian MUFFIN
> 
> 
> > lol, the jiffy pop


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> > the asian MUFFIN
> >
> >
> > > lol, the jiffy pop
> > ...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 2 2010, 10:07 PM~19224574
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA.. THAT LOOKS LIKE ITS BEEN PHOTO SHOPPED OR SOME SHIT BUT HAHA IF IT IS REAL THEN HOLY SHIT HOW DID IT GET LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

>









> that looks like the roof on aladins house
> 
> or the Kremlin :0
> :roflmao:





> the asian MUFFIN
> 
> 
> > lol, the jiffy pop
> ...


----------



## J-Bill (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 5 2010, 01:19 AM~19242535
> *HAHA.. THAT LOOKS LIKE ITS BEEN PHOTO SHOPPED OR SOME SHIT BUT HAHA IF IT IS REAL THEN HOLY SHIT HOW DID IT GET LIKE THAT!!!
> *


Its cause by broken radials in the tire, it will explode soon. Not cool, ive seen this happen to semi tires.


----------



## J-Bill (Nov 25, 2010)

Probally on the front of a hopper???


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-Bill_@Dec 5 2010, 09:15 AM~19243453
> *Its cause by broken radials in the tire, it will explode soon. Not cool, ive seen this happen to semi tires.
> *


happend to one on my cutlass pulled over and watched it pop held air long enofe for me to drive home though


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

those claw spinners, and anything by luxor :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Dec 5 2010, 04:44 AM~19242906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's NOT a TUMA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 5 2010, 10:52 PM~19249222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That musta been after the pregnancy just occured


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

didn't know tires can get zits.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 10:16 PM~19224669
> *looks like one of them mini nerf footballs lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Dec 7 2010, 06:50 PM~19266314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 07:08 PM~19177575
> *WTF WE HAVE A WINNER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 28 2010, 12:29 PM~19182225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MALO6TRE (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 30 2010, 01:30 AM~19455337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE WINNER RIGHT THERE!! VATO! THAT LOOKS LIKE EARLY 90S!! BEST IS ROADSTERS N THE TWO PRONG!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 01:48 AM~19456295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn skim clean that shower :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bump for the fluted KOs lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont hate, i got 4 sets foo!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn that adapter is crazy, you lose one of those your fucked


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Skim said:


>


WTF is that....that shit is horrible, lmao


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

84euroclipbrougham said:


>


Ol schoo


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats the worst shit ive ever seen in my life


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I HAD FORGOT ABOUT THIS THREAD.... CLASSIC SHIT ON HERE..! LOL


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

mrgervais said:


> Chicka chicka yeah check out these check out these


LOL, chicka chicka what!!!!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

WICKED REGALS said:


> [
> 
> we have a winner!:thumbsdown:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

81.7.TX. said:


> I got a pic of a KO that looks like a pineapple!! Cant get it to post tho!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

ugliest k.o ever seen:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

lone star said:


> dont hate, i got 4 sets foo!


Those are bad ass dude, dont belong here for shit.
Althou others in this thread arent totally ugly either, but nothin on this level.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

del barrio said:


> ugliest k.o ever seen:


DO THESE WORK LIKE A MOOD RING,,,,,,,,,,,, CHANGE COLORS , DENDING ON HOW THE CARS FEELS THAT DAY


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Crown had 4 wind swept multi length spinners that are booty! I thing the car Las Vegas had a set for a while.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bad idea said:


> Crown had 4 wind swept multi length spinners that are booty! I thing the car Las Vegas had a set for a while.


Yea they were like a shark fin 4 way fluted. 2 long ones horizontal and 2 short ones vertical.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> DO THESE WORK LIKE A MOOD RING,,,,,,,,,,,, CHANGE COLORS , DENDING ON HOW THE CARS FEELS THAT DAY


x2 bwahahahaha


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

I had the chrome claw looking ones.back in the 90's.if I could find them again I would buy them


----------



## BiggD509 (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

BiggD509 said:


> View attachment 651517


:wow:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Got this with a set of wheels I bought, home made roadstar ko!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^^ WTF is that last pic???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hideous hex foo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

aztecsef1 said:


> Got this with a set of wheels I bought, home made roadstar ko!!!


I like the idea though. I might weld me up some knockoffs one day.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^^ WTF is that last pic???


Lmao! That's the nut where it would Screw into adapter


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:barf: :nicoderm:


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

dam..look like piles of-hit


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

the deuce said:


> dam..look like piles of-hit


You ain't lying!! Lol think this might be the winner!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol....x99


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> :barf: :nicoderm:



:roflmao:they look like the last caca i took :rofl:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> :barf: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

alex75 said:


> View attachment 673725
> View attachment 673726


:roflmao:


----------

